

Advanced cryptographic ratcheting - pmoriarty
https://whispersystems.org/blog/advanced-ratcheting/

======
pmoriarty
Also see:

[1] - [https://github.com/rxcomm/pyaxo](https://github.com/rxcomm/pyaxo)

[2] -
[https://github.com/trevp/axolotl/wiki](https://github.com/trevp/axolotl/wiki)

